# TIRANA | 4-Ever Green | 85m | 25 fl | T/O



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

The render. 











How the cladding looks. 


mellow yellow by Rick Onorato, on Flickr


And as of 11-11-2019. The work continued again after some rather major delays.


----------



## Dr_DRE (Sep 16, 2019)

Edi_H said:


> *7/11/2020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

